# Wich transmission



## Maudi (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi everybody
i want to identyfy my transmission. I got a 1966 GTO with automatic two speed on the steering column. Now i should have some Parts for it (pan, sealings) i can‘t find nothing
Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
That transmission will be what's called a Super Turbine 300. It's _not_ a powerglide.


----------



## Kenjie (Aug 26, 2020)

Super Turbine 300


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, your likely not going to find much unless you find a specialty service/supplier. 
NOS also may be in order, but old seals are old seals so use discretion.







[/url]


----------

